# 6 Airport Pickups..$157... Tonight...



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..

Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..

I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

wow, good thinking!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


Doesn't that mean dead miles equal to paid miles?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Doesn't that mean dead miles equal to paid miles?


In Private Hire dead miles have always been significant.

But at $0.90 a mile you are mad to stay with Uber.

That kind of mileage rate is pathetic.

You are running you car into the ground and barely covering your depreciation.

Consider London.

That rate is roughly £0.60 a mile (London is £1.50)

Fuel cost in London is £0.10 a mile so a driver with 50/50 dead/paid miles had £1.30 left after fuel costs.

If fuel costs in your State are $0.05 a mile due to cheaper fuel costs (a complete guess)

Then you are on $0.80 a mile after fuel.

Uber cut means that is really $0.62 a mile. Or about £0.41 a mile.

Come on now, that is silly and less than a Motorbike Courier gets in London and possible close to what a Bike Messenger gets.

Trying to justify a strategy to make a profit on such rates is almost self harm.

Uber don't care because they make 20% and their costs are broadly the same with 1000 cars as 500.

They make good profit even if the driver make a loss.

The only person that can be exploited are those that allow it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Doesn't that mean dead miles equal to paid miles?


Slightly more dead miles..Ratio of about 0.7/1..


----------



## DJ8mup (Oct 16, 2014)

That's all I do SFO runs. Easy money! I leave all the $5 runs for somebody else.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> In Private Hire dead miles have always been significant.
> 
> But at $0.90 a mile you are mad to stay with Uber.
> 
> ...


Oh I know..I'm killing my car.. but this strategy is predicated on at least putting food on the table..and paying my school..for a while longer till..I figure something else out..


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd be careful posting your honey-pot spot!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Goober said:


> I'd be careful posting your honey-pot spot!


There are plenty of Ubers at Sac airport..and plenty more that would never work it because they don't want to wait... There is also a fishing hole of sorts within Sac airport that seems to be an excellent spot to get the pings..while also dodging the airport police and other ubers.. now that spot I won't reveal..


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Oh I know..I'm killing my car.. but this strategy is predicated on at least putting food on the table..and paying my school..for a while longer till..I figure something else out..


The gross sounds good, but it's just an advance against future car repairs. At .90 you can't have that many dead miles. In Nashville, dead runs back to airport only worked with the now retired flat rates which were basically 2x the older higher rates.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

grams777 said:


> The gross sounds good, but it's just an advance against future car repairs. At .90 you can't have that many dead miles. In Nashville, dead runs back to airport only worked with the now retired flat rates which were basically 2x the older higher rates.


Oh I agree. That's why this can't be a long term strategy at these rates.. but for now I am content with pawning out some value out of my car ...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

And that is the Uber long term goal.

Massive driver churn


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Everyone needs to stop with the I HATE UBER but yet still continue to support them by driving. I will only drive surge or airport or this type of Job or the other are just ways to justify the inner fight you are having that this is not worth it. Just think about it the same airport jobs would have gross well over $300 a year ago. A surge would have to go to 2.0 just to get same min. as a year ago. Not to mention the new bogus surge system. I completely understand those in raquel position but everyone else is being just as greedy as the company you are complaining about except they are the real ones making money.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


My question would be: how many total miles did you drive in those 8.5 hours?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If the rates were at the same level in London ($0.90 a mile) all the X drivers would leave within weeks.

I have no doubt of that.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


Huh, you actually lost $!
You're gross after Uber cut is $120, you put at least 300 miles on your car @ $.55/mile (gas & dep.) = $165, you actually lost $45! Ok, you dont want to recognize depreciation (i understand that I am "eating" my car), how do you figure only $10 in gas? You get 60mpg? A normal car would have spent $40 in gas (dont forget all the idling @ zero mpg)
You have painted a horrible illusion for yourself.
EVERYBODY PLEASE QUIT THIS NONSENSE!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


Unlikely. I ran the hard math (by doing it) on these trips when the rate was at $1.40 a mile and it's a NO MONEY DEAL to you. At $.90 a mile, it's factually financially irresponsible of you and quite insane actually. Most of these kinds of trips are one way deals.

One way deals with $.90 a mile after Uber's cuts you are making less than $.36 a mile before any expenses. Even with cheap gas that will bring you down to less than net $.3o a mile with gas expense only. You will factually go broke running at that rate. It's only a matter of time. And probably a short time.

When people see these things as minimum wage jobs they are contributing their vehicle to obtain that amount.

Less than minimum wage jobs don't pay for cars, insurance, maintenance, etc.

There are very SOLID business reasons cabs charge north of $2 a mile. There are also very solid reasons that people who drive for less will go broke.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> If the rates were at the same level in London ($0.90 a mile) all the X drivers would leave within weeks.
> 
> I have no doubt of that.


Whether they wanted to leave or not isn't the question. They will factually go broke doing so.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Oh I agree. That's why this can't be a long term strategy at these rates.. but for now I am content with pawning out some value out of my car ...


Sell the car and take the cash. Why go through all the headache? Your car will be worthless when you're finished anyway. A piece of scrap.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

So I'm guessing SAC airport has no flat rate? I still would do that over crappy $5 fares.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


What about gas, anf f-ing your car up, how much does that cost


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

in the dc metro area, ronald reagan airport is a bust. i would say 75% of the requests are from reagan to southeast DC near the baseball or georgetwon. Guess how much the fare is ater ubers take? usually 10 to 12! 

so pitiful....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Whether they wanted to leave or not isn't the question. They will factually go broke doing so.


No they won't go broke.

They will leave as soon as the figures don't stack up and go somewhere that the figures do stack up

But hey.

If you want to take passengers in your car for $0.90 a mile then go for it.

Maybe we are a bit less gullible?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and *check destinations at the door*..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


What do you mean "Check destinations at the door?"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Oh I agree. That's why this can't be a long term strategy at these rates.. but for now I am content with pawning out some value out of my car ...


How about bar tending or serving? That's how I managed school costs. You could earn more in the "odd hits" than full time entry level junk.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> In Private Hire dead miles have always been significant.
> 
> But at $0.90 a mile you are mad to stay with Uber.
> 
> ...


They actually make more now. Double the rides to make what you used to make means an extra dollar for uber so called safe ride per rider.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Goober said:


> I'd be careful posting your honey-pot spot!


Huh ha, honey pot spot. That's funny. No such things @ $0.90/mile.

Now, it's just a matter of how much you want to pay to drive entitled a..holes around.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> What do you mean "Check destinations at the door?"


Exactly what I said. I check the riders destination at the door.. if they are going to the rental car center I cancel..and give them some bs excuse..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> How about bar tending or serving? That's how I managed school costs. You could earn more in the "odd hits" than full time entry level junk.


I've been offered a job  to serve at Applebees..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've been offered a job to serve at Applebees..


At least you have options. You will make the same 140 bucks in a shift but with less wear and tear on your car. Only reason why I hope you stay with uber is because I like reading your comments on this forum, it always makes me lol


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> What do you mean "Check destinations at the door?"


She means if she doesn't like the destination she just dumps the pax


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I've been offered a job to serve at Applebees..


*AND* you can get wicked cheap rides to work (UBER) and leave your car at home!!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> *AND* you can get wicked cheap rides to work (UBER) and leave your car at home!!!


Yes..!!! And I won't have to tip..since you know.."tips are included"..


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Exactly what I said. I check the riders destination at the door.. if they are going to the rental car center I cancel..and give them some bs excuse..


Ah, I figured. I was just curious if there was some "coded meaning." Do you call them to check the destination or actually go to the terminal they want to be picked up and ask face-to-face?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Huh, you actually lost $!
> You're gross after Uber cut is $120, you put at least 300 miles on your car @ $.55/mile (gas & dep.) = $165, you actually lost $45! Ok, you dont want to recognize depreciation (i understand that I am "eating" my car), how do you figure only $10 in gas? You get 60mpg? A normal car would have spent $40 in gas (dont forget all the idling @ zero mpg)
> You have painted a horrible illusion for yourself.
> EVERYBODY PLEASE QUIT THIS NONSENSE!


No Cars depreciate at the rate of .55/mile.

Use Kbb.com, plug in a $25,000 car, then add 50k miles at a time, true rate of depreciation is closer to 12.5 cents/mile.
And she is probably talking $157 after Uber Cut.

This is Boston for 5 days of work. Yes, you can make money at this job.

Let's see your last invoice???


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> No Cars depreciate at the rate of .55/mile.
> 
> Use Kbb.com, plug in a $25,000 car, then add 50k miles at a time, true rate of depreciation is closer to 12.5 cents/mile.
> And she is probably talking $157 after Uber Cut.


Actually $0.56/mile doesn't just include depreciation costs. It also includes gas, registration fees, insurance costs and all the maintenance you have to do on your car.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Argh, show me your receipts then. Show me your gas, registration, insurance costs and maintenance costs.

I can promise you they will not add up to .56/mile.

You are a troll spouting some crap you read off an online article.

Although .90/mile would SUCK!!!

Boston we're still at $1.20/mile, it's not too bad. Can't even imagine being at .75/mile like some cities. Actually I can, I just wouldn't Uber anymore.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> No Cars depreciate at the rate of .55/mile.
> 
> Use Kbb.com, plug in a $25,000 car, then add 50k miles at a time, true rate of depreciation is closer to 12.5 cents/mile.
> And she is probably talking $157 after Uber Cut.
> ...


That's awesome! 40% of your payment statement is surge revenue. I was looking through this thread and I didn't see you post a payment statement until you had a week of horrible weather. Can you post your weekly payment statements so we can get a better grasp on how you are making all this money? I want to learn from you.

Also, does Kelly Blue Book have a brick and mortar location somewhere? I didn't know they were physically buying cars now, because private buyers and car dealers will buy your car tomorrow, for a price.

From February 10th

"*Snowstorm wallops Boston with 20 more inches; records fall"*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2015/02/09/boston-new-england-snow-records/23109017/

"The weather has public transit delays throughout New England..."

From February 14

*"Storm brings more snow to winter-weary region*"

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...new-england/O0lHLkhgDd06UPdqBoa8vK/story.html

I know I don't want to drive my own car or wait for a bus when I see this:


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Argh, show me your receipts then. Show me your gas, registration, insurance costs and maintenance costs.
> 
> I can promise you they will not add up to .56/mile.
> 
> ...


Yes, $.57 is totally real, you arent really "earning" any money, you are just "eating your car" one bite at a time. Your car is just loaning you money, and you are just rationalizing it as an "hourly wage earned", that simple. At $1.20/mile ur working for free, cuz half your miles have no paying pax, so ur netting about $.46/mile after uber cut. Right, the $.57 includes gas ($.10), oil, tires, brakes, hoses, belts ... Etc.($.05), repairs ($.05). (Actually, insurance is not part of this number, that is personal) Now take a $35K car, and call it dead at 100,000 miles, thats $.35/mile. There you go, pretty simple. Once over 100,000 miles, repairs will be north of $.35/mile anyway.
Even if you drive a shitty old beater, ur gonna be maybe $.05-.10 cheaper, is all. If your not north of $1.50/mile you're losing money, that simple. One of my buddies tried using an older Blazer, he thought he was "killing it" grossing about $700/week ($400 net after uber cut & gas). After his very first month of Ubering and "hitting it hard", he had a $1200 repair bill on his beater! Haha, he worked for free ... Aaaarg.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A car is not "dead"at 100k miles.

If driven properly and maintained it is likely that it will drive pretty much as it did when new.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> A car is not "dead"at 100k miles.
> 
> If driven properly and maintained it is likely that it will drive pretty much as it did when new.


After 100,000 miles ur looking at $.35/mile in repairs anyway. So $.35/mile for dep. is totally realistic, tack on another $.20 for gas & maint. & ur at $.55, & losing $.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> And that's where I stopped reading.
> You (and some others) seriously need to learn the difference between an IRS allowed deduction for your vehicle and actual operating costs.
> Math - do you even do it?
> 
> P.S. I don't think Uber is a great deal for many/most people but I hate it when the above sort of nonsense gets spouted out.


This is the real & painful math ... Smartass! You must be one of the idiots still driving and losing ur ass at $.75/mile, cuz u just count gas$. $.57/mile is totally real, you arent really "earning" any money, you are just "eating your car" one bite at a time. Your car is just loaning you money, and you are just rationalizing it as an "hourly wage earned", that simple. At $1.20/mile ur working for free, cuz half your miles have no paying pax, so ur netting about $.46/mile after uber cut. Right, the $.57 includes gas ($.10), oil, tires, brakes, hoses, belts ... Etc.($.05), repairs ($.05). (Actually, insurance is not part of this number, that is personal) Now take a $35K car, and call it dead at 100,000 miles, thats $.35/mile. There you go, pretty simple. Once over 100,000 miles, repairs will be north of $.35/mile anyway.
Even if you drive a shitty old beater, ur gonna be maybe $.05-.10 cheaper, is all. If your not north of $1.50/mile you're losing money, that simple. One of my buddies tried using an older Blazer, he thought he was "killing it" grossing about $700/week ($400 net after uber cut & gas). After his very first month of Ubering and "hitting it hard", he had a $1200 repair bill on his beater! Haha, he worked for free ... Aaaarg.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> No Cars depreciate at the rate of .55/mile.
> 
> Use Kbb.com, plug in a $25,000 car, then add 50k miles at a time, true rate of depreciation is closer to 12.5 cents/mile.
> And she is probably talking $157 after Uber Cut.
> ...


_Very Nice !!! _


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


Here is nyc airport jobs have a set price, jfk =$60 "from airport to city, and from city to airport", LGA =$35 "same as above" Newark Liberty International Airport =$45/$65 including tolls "Dame as above".


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I see that your grammar and spelling skills are even worse than your math and deductive reasoning skills.
> I'm just going to put you on ignore - there's no use in arguing with or trying to educate the intentionally ignorant.


There were NO mistakes in there, just some shortcut "text speak", which everyone understands.
I am a highly educated Finance MBA ... Thank you!
All you did is confirm that u are ONE OF THE DUMMYS still driving at lose ur ass rates! LOL
Get a real job!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I see that your grammar and spelling skills are even worse than your math and deductive reasoning skills.
> I'm just going to put you on ignore - there's no use in arguing with or trying to educate the intentionally ignorant.


Im sorry Diane, after reading all ur posts I see U never even signed up to be a driver, and indeed you are an Uber dissenter.
Why then did you have a problem with my post that properly & concisely broke down the real driver economics?
Everything I said was right on the money. U cant actually "earn" any $ at the new rates. You can only sell & eat ur car one piece at a time. Again, I am a Deans List finance & economics major.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I have to maintain my car regardless if I drive for Uber or not. With 150,000 on it, I have kept maintenance at a high level and the car runs great. I have the car garaged and it looks like new. I've had many compliments on its condition. I won't be driving Uber forever and I choose my days & time I work to keep dead miles at an absolute minimum. I maintain a very accurate spreadsheet that shows all milage, expenses, etc. I made money as my tax liability went down by a HUGE amount. So I kept a lot of money in my pocket instead of giving it to the government. Am I 'eating my car"? Not really. I control the amount of time I work and the miles I drive. Parts is parts and regardless will need to be replaced at one point or another.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

PT Go said:


> I have to maintain my car regardless if I drive for Uber or not. With 150,000 on it, I have kept maintenance at a high level and the car runs great. I have the car garaged and it looks like new. I've had many compliments on its condition. I won't be driving Uber forever and I choose my days & time I work to keep dead miles at an absolute minimum. I maintain a very accurate spreadsheet that shows all milage, expenses, etc. I made money as my tax liability went down by a HUGE amount. So I kept a lot of money in my pocket instead of giving it to the government. Am I 'eating my car"? Not really. I control the amount of time I work and the miles I drive. Parts is parts and regardless will need to be replaced at one point or another.


Ok, You might be a rare exception, choosing to drive an old high mileage car (ur rating must suck). But, you're still rationalizing a bit by saying "i have to do maintainence anyway". Each & every mile driven has a unique cost directly tied to it, over and above gas. Even if you're somehow down around $.25/mile (includes gas), you're still not making (netting) any real $ if your market is at $.75/mile. Ubers cut is really 30% after the SRF, knocking the driver down to 70%, so $.50/mile. And say your dead miles are somehow down around 35%, now you're at $.325/mile, and only netting 7.5cents per mile. Which means you have to drive 100 miles to actually "earn" a true net of $7.50. No thanks! STOP THE INSANITY! Rates have to be north of $1.50 for any chance at a real Uber profit! Anybody still driving at these rates is just painting a horrible illusion for themselves! :-(


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ok, You might be a rare exception, choosing to drive an old high mileage car (ur rating must suck). But, you're still rationalizing a bit by saying "i have to do maintainence anyway". Each & every mile driven has a unique cost directly tied to it, over and above gas. Even if you're somehow down around $.25/mile (includes gas), you're still not making (netting) any real $ if your market is at $.75/mile. Ubers cut is really 30% after the SRF, knocking the driver down to 70%, so $.50/mile. And say your dead miles are somehow down around 35%, now you're at $.325/mile, and only netting 7.5cents per mile. Which means you have to drive 100 miles to actually "earn" a true net of $7.50. No thanks! STOP THE INSANITY! Rates have to be north of $1.50 for any chance at a real Uber profit! Anybody still driving at these rates is just painting a horrible illusion for themselves! :-(


Car is in great condition. Paint looks great and interior is spotless. My rating does not suck, otherwise I wouldn't be driving. I minimize dead miles by working primarily out of my house. I only drive about 20 hours a week. Market rate here is .95. You can believe what you want to. I am doing just fine.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Can someone make some money driving uber sure if you have minimum expenses. The answer to the question can you make a living driving uber is no. I think what many do when looking at what they are making is mixing uber income with other income they are earning. Everyone needs to evaluate own situation. Can you save for repairs, personal savings, retirement, medical, mortgage or rent, food ect... all other costs of living I think if you look at your numbers the answer for most is no. Uber is good for unemployed, underemployed, saving for vacation, adding to retirement, paying off debt quicker. Uber is not good to make a living. Yes there will be some working 60-75 hrs a week making a living but that is not the norm. and you have no life why would anyone want to do that to themselves.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Do you have any idea how the IRS came up with that figure? Do you believe they just guessed how much a car costs to run? You are trying to calculate you earnings as a small business. If you cannot make your own payroll work by giving Uber the advantage of your taking a lesser rate of deduction, how are you going to make any money as a business.

Pay your expenses, pay your car, pay your driver, and pay your business. Anything less and you are a hobbyist that likes to piss away his money working with Uber.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Do you have any idea how the IRS came up with that figure? Do you believe they just guessed how much a car costs to run? You are trying to calculate you earnings as a small business. If you cannot make your own payroll work by giving Uber the advantage of your taking a lesser rate of deduction, how are you going to make any money as a business.
> 
> Pay your expenses, pay your car, pay your driver, and pay your business. Anything less and you are a hobbyist that likes to piss away his money working with Uber.


You seem to forget. IRS bases this on worst care. Do you drive a dump truck for Uber? Well the rate is used for those vehicles as well. And I can tell you the expense of keeping a large machine like that is way higher than a Prius.

You want to be legit. Start with what your dealer charges you for your lease. That's paid depreciation and add as many miles to the lease and get a figure. Base it on whatever years you have it then take the maintenance schedule and add your costs up for the years you have it. Then Add the estimated gas per mile you would use it.

Done...true cost per mile. Take the IRS figures and you will never be ahead.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


Cool . Good for you.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Yes, $.57 is totally real, you arent really "earning" any money, you are just "eating your car" one bite at a time. Your car is just loaning you money, and you are just rationalizing it as an "hourly wage earned", that simple. At $1.20/mile ur working for free, cuz half your miles have no paying pax, so ur netting about $.46/mile after uber cut. Right, the $.57 includes gas ($.10), oil, tires, brakes, hoses, belts ... Etc.($.05), repairs ($.05). (Actually, insurance is not part of this number, that is personal) Now take a $35K car, and call it dead at 100,000 miles, thats $.35/mile. There you go, pretty simple. Once over 100,000 miles, repairs will be north of $.35/mile anyway.
> Even if you drive a shitty old beater, ur gonna be maybe $.05-.10 cheaper, is all. If your not north of $1.50/mile you're losing money, that simple. One of my buddies tried using an older Blazer, he thought he was "killing it" grossing about $700/week ($400 net after uber cut & gas). After his very first month of Ubering and "hitting it hard", he had a $1200 repair bill on his beater! Haha, he worked for free ... Aaaarg.


WTF??? Why would you drive a $35,000 car??? Does the $4 fare really rate that?
And what $35,000 car dies at 100k??

Buy a use Prius for $12,000 with 70k miles (very realistic).
Drive it for 180,000 more miles, thereby costing you .066/mile.
Gas with Prius = 35 mpg (with lots of stop and go), so that's .065/mile.

So far, all your numbers are completely out of your ass.
You arbitrarily picked numbers that added up to approx .57/mile, without providing any real-world examples.

Your "buddies" shitty Blazer was going to need the $1200 repair regardless. With Uber it happened in one month, without Uber it would have happened in two months.
If he is grossing $700/week, he's a moron.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You seem to forget. IRS bases this on worst care. Do you drive a dump truck for Uber? Well the rate is used for those vehicles as well. And I can tell you the expense of keeping a large machine like that is way higher than a Prius.
> 
> You want to be legit. Start with what your dealer charges you for your lease. That's paid depreciation and add as many miles to the lease and get a figure. Base it on whatever years you have it then take the maintenance schedule and add your costs up for the years you have it. Then Add the estimated gas per mile you would use it.
> 
> Done...true cost per mile. Take the IRS figures and you will never be ahead.


I seriously have no idea why I bother with trying to convince negative people that good things in life are possible.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> That's awesome! 40% of your payment statement is surge revenue. I was looking through this thread and I didn't see you post a payment statement until you had a week of horrible weather. Can you post your weekly payment statements so we can get a better grasp on how you are making all this money? I want to learn from you.
> 
> Also, does Kelly Blue Book have a brick and mortar location somewhere? I didn't know they were physically buying cars now, because private buyers and car dealers will buy your car tomorrow, for a price.
> 
> ...


I would need to know what city you work in first. Boston has huge money right now, but your car will get the shit kicked out of it. I drive a Mazda 5, it's like a microvan, so it can take some abuse. I feel bad for everyone banging around in their Civic/Corolla.

Actually, you DO want to drive in those conditions. Top drivers are grossing (pre-Uber cut) $55/hour. I have done this as well, not for a full 10 hour shift, but for 3-4 hours.

We are doing $100+ fares at 3.0 SURGE, because we are the only transportation method out of the city.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

lu181 said:


> Can someone make some money driving uber sure if you have minimum expenses. The answer to the question can you make a living driving uber is no. I think what many do when looking at what they are making is mixing uber income with other income they are earning. Everyone needs to evaluate own situation. Can you save for repairs, personal savings, retirement, medical, mortgage or rent, food ect... all other costs of living I think if you look at your numbers the answer for most is no. Uber is good for unemployed, underemployed, saving for vacation, adding to retirement, paying off debt quicker. Uber is not good to make a living. Yes there will be some working 60-75 hrs a week making a living but that is not the norm. and you have no life why would anyone want to do that to themselves.


Are you sure??? Because I'm pretty sure I can make a living doing this.
(yes, yes, not forever, rate cuts etc). But for right now, it's looking pretty solid.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Goober said:


> wow, good thinking!


Except 100 more drivers would do the same after this post which will defeat the purpose.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I would need to know what city you work in first. Boston has huge money right now, but your car will get the shit kicked out of it. I drive a Mazda 5, it's like a microvan, so it can take some abuse. I feel bad for everyone banging around in their Civic/Corolla.
> 
> Actually, you DO want to drive in those conditions. Top drivers are grossing (pre-Uber cut) $55/hour. I have done this as well, not for a full 10 hour shift, but for 3-4 hours.
> 
> We are doing $100+ fares at 3.0 SURGE, because we are the only transportation method out of the city.


Ok thanks for the info. Can you post your 1099 from last year and the number of hours you worked to get the final income number on the 1099? Thanks!


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Are you sure??? Because I'm pretty sure I can make a living doing this.
> (yes, yes, not forever, rate cuts etc). But for right now, it's looking pretty solid.
> 
> View attachment 5341


Congrats take advantage while it lasts either rates will go Down further or they will oversaturate market to point where surge is non existent either way most drivers aren't getting continuous 100.00 surge rides. All depends on what kind living you want until uber releases real data not manipulated data neither of us know the truth


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> WTF??? Why would you drive a $35,000 car??? Does the $4 fare really rate that?
> And what $35,000 car dies at 100k??
> 
> Buy a use Prius for $12,000 with 70k miles (very realistic).
> ...


Ok, I guess Im talking about driving a nice, normal, average American car.
No one wants to ride in a god dam Prius, especially an old high mileage one, and I sure as hell dont want to drive one!
It doesnt really matter, nobody can make a true net profit at these rates anyway, even if u drive your bike!
You can live like a vampire driving 70 hours a week late at night, and lie to yourself that your "making a living" if you want, but its all just a bad illusion. Uber is not "a good thing in life", it is an evil company that is prostituting its drivers! Just say no, and ... STOP THE INSANITY!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> No Cars depreciate at the rate of .55/mile.
> 
> Use Kbb.com, plug in a $25,000 car, then add 50k miles at a time, true rate of depreciation is closer to 12.5 cents/mile.
> And she is probably talking $157 after Uber Cut.
> ...


Depreciation depends on several factors. The age and class of vehicle are important. A new car will loose 20-30% in value the minute you drive it off the lot. Anyone using a new car for Uber at rate below $1 is loosing money. If you put a cheap 5 year old car into service for Uber as I did, can make some money, still less than minimum wage


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

big difference in IRS allowance deduction and depreciation, however if you were to have a leased car, and your down payment and monthly adds up to let's say $16,000 and your total miles allowed were 32,000, then your true cost per mile before gas and maintenance would be 50cents per mile


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Ok thanks for the info. Can you post your 1099 from last year and the number of hours you worked to get the final income number on the 1099? Thanks!


No, I only worked for 2 weeks in 2014.

Boston = Weeknight Avg = $20-25/hour (post Uber)
Weekend Avg = $30-35/hour (post Uber)

Your city will probably be less, that's it.

1) Never work daytime.
2) Best shifts are usually 4 am - 10 am, and 4 pm - 2 am, I work the nights.
3) Drive 60+ hours/week


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Ok, I guess Im talking about driving a nice, normal, average American car.
> No one wants to ride in a god dam Prius, especially an old high mileage one, and I sure as hell dont want to drive one!
> It doesnt really matter, nobody can make a true net profit at these rates anyway, even if u drive your bike!
> You can live like a vampire driving 70 hours a week late at night, and lie to yourself that your "making a living" if you want, but its all just a bad illusion. Uber is not "a good thing in life", it is an evil company that is prostituting its drivers! Just say no, and ... STOP THE INSANITY!


The Toyota Prius has been purchased by 3,000,000 people worldwide, so your first point is stupid.
I made $1600 last week, I understand there is depreciation/gas/etc, but it doesn't add up to $1600/week, so your second point is stupid.
Many people work overnight shift, including ER Doctors who make $257,000 / year, so your third point is stupid.

I pick up passengers that are SO thankful that I am out driving in the snow so they can:
1) Pick up the children from daycare
2) Get to CVS before they close to get their much-needed prescription medicine.
3) Trying to get back to family after being stranded in Logan for 24 hours straight.
4) Way too drunk to walk, much less drive, and know they would not back it home safely.

For some of the people I pick up, Uber is a "good thing in life", so all of your points are stupid.

You are a Whiny Little *****.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> big difference in IRS allowance deduction and depreciation, however if you were to have a leased car, and your down payment and monthly adds up to let's say $16,000 and your total miles allowed were 32,000, then your true cost per mile before gas and maintenance would be 50cents per mile


Excellent. More made up numbers.

You could provide a 2015 Honda Accord lease (numbers available on Honda's website), and run a calculation.
However, a full time Uber will run about 40k/year (my personal numbers at least), so a lease is probably not the best option.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Actually $0.56/mile doesn't just include depreciation costs. It also includes gas, registration fees, insurance costs and all the maintenance you have to do on your car.


As has been addressed countless times through the forums, a standard American car does not cost .56/mile to run.

Please show receipts for your vehicle if you disagree.

True cost to run a typical 4-cylinder, non-luxury vehicle is approx .32/mile.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> No, I only worked for 2 weeks in 2014.
> 
> Boston = Weeknight Avg = $20-25/hour (post Uber)
> Weekend Avg = $30-35/hour (post Uber)
> ...


YUK! All of the above = Stupid "Vampire Job" ... Just say no! ... STOP THE INSANITY!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> As has been addressed countless times through the forums, a standard American car does not cost .56/mile to run.
> 
> Please show receipts for your vehicle if you disagree.
> 
> True cost to run a typical 4-cylinder, non-luxury vehicle is approx .32/mile.


My nice new standard American car has a true total operating cost of $.60 per mile thank you!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> The Toyota Prius has been purchased by 3,000,000 people worldwide, so your first point is stupid.
> I made $1600 last week, I understand there is depreciation/gas/etc, but it doesn't add up to $1600/week, so your second point is stupid.
> Many people work overnight shift, including ER Doctors who make $257,000 / year, so your third point is stupid.
> 
> ...


Careful, you don't want to get banned for confrontational name-calling!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> My nice new standard American car has a true total operating cost of $.60 per mile thank you!


If its an SUV or truck. If that's what you believe show how you got to that. Lets face it, I don't care how you calculate but who knows you may have a valid point and I have been doing it all wrong. But I'm going to need to see the proof.

Just pick a car type that you would use for Uber. I will run my numbers and you run yours. Lets see what we get.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> No, I only worked for 2 weeks in 2014.
> 
> Boston = Weeknight Avg = $20-25/hour (post Uber)
> Weekend Avg = $30-35/hour (post Uber)
> ...


Ok, Please keep posting your weekly partner statements so we can see what you are making after the storms. thanks!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Ok, Please keep posting your weekly partner statements so we can see what you are making after the storms. thanks!


Or...... Drive Uber and use your own partner statements.

I'm not sure city you are in, but it will probably be totally different.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Or...... Drive Uber and use your own partner statements.
> 
> I'm not sure city you are in, but it will probably be totally different.


 Don't you want to show that you can make great income in good or bad weather?


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


6 pick ups 9 hours and $10/hour????? and you still think that you made some money.....Uber is lucky that they have drivers like you ))
sell your car , get a cheap car for 3-4k and deliver pizza every night for 4 hours, you will double the money that you are making with Uber!!!!


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Pax's get more excited if your driving an exciting vehicle. I get a lot of ahhhh sweet ride dude comments


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Funny the new drivers with very new car's they r happy with the $4 ride WTF.!
I mean can't you see the truth I feeling sorry about these guy's. ..


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> Pax's get more excited if your driving an exciting vehicle. I get a lot of ahhhh sweet ride dude comments


Yeah..... Having a nice car with a rideshare program is Horrible.

You want a $10-$15k car with great gas mileage. Think used Prius.

As you may have noticed, you can be nice to the Pax, have the sweetest ride, and 95% of them will NOT tip you. Therefore, your sweet car and extra effort to not gain you any monetary reward. Which, after all, is kind of the point.

I drive a 8 year old minivan with 110k miles on it, and I made $1600 last week (after uber cut).
That's good business.


----------



## Gee man (Feb 13, 2015)

Raquel said:


> So I only picked up at Sac. airport tonight... 6 pickups... $157..
> 
> Quite a few dead miles...but I figure after expenses..and gas... I pocketed about $110..for about 8.5 hours of work..
> 
> I think my strategy to ignore all calls except Airport and check destinations at the door..may be doable..even at 0.90/mi...


You need a TCP license to pick up at any California Airport -- 
If you get caught, your car will be impounded, and a hefty fine.
Did UBER tell you that? Probably not, but I am

You are welcome


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Gee man said:


> You need a TCP license to pick up at any California Airport --
> If you get caught, your car will be impounded, and a hefty fine.
> Did UBER tell you that? Probably not, but I am
> 
> You are welcome


Wrong information. As the California Public Utilities Commission has designated Uber, Lyft, etc. as TNC's, we are to abide by airport regulations. I have a permit for Sacramento Airport and do not have a TCP license. There is also a trial program at SFO with the County issuing placards for drivers and designating a specific parking area for TNC's. Was just at the airport yesterday and while waiting for my pax, had a nice conversation with the Ground Transportation Manager. However, if you do not have the permit and don't abide by airport regulations, you are subject to a $100 citation.


----------



## Gee man (Feb 13, 2015)

PT Go said:


> Wrong information. As the California Public Utilities Commission has designated Uber, Lyft, etc. as TNC's, we are to abide by airport regulations. I have a permit for Sacramento Airport and do not have a TCP license. There is also a trial program at SFO with the County issuing placards for drivers and designating a specific parking area for TNC's. Was just at the airport yesterday and while waiting for my pax, had a nice conversation with the Ground Transportation Manager. However, if you do not have the permit and don't abide by airport regulations, you are subject to a $100 citation.


Well, SFO does allow UBER - but Sacramento requiring a PERMIT is my entire point. Does UBER tell you that? I picked up at John Wayne Airport, is that legal? I have no clue whats legal and whats not .. I read lots of horror stories of UBER X (not others just UBER X , your own car) drivers getting fined, impounded, stopped and even fine'd .. On the point of UBER INFO to it's drivers IE: did you know if you pick up a passenger who has drugs on them, and you get stopped by police and they do a search and find drugs on your passenger, you are also going to jail. Bottom line is UBER keeping out of the Taxi or Limo Regulated world keeps their drivers at risk. Period. The law is black and white, and UBER is operating in Gray areas. When it comes to customer safety, driver b/g checks and hours allowed to be on the road, they are operating more on the Dark side than the Gray area... and what I just found out, they do this all because the FOUNDER of UBER was stood up by a Cab, so they are trying to get back at cab companies worldwide with unregulated lower pricing. That's actually funny stuff.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> Yeah..... Having a nice car with a rideshare program is Horrible.
> 
> You want a $10-$15k car with great gas mileage. Think used Prius.
> 
> ...


I agree, I know I'm borrowing against my value of the vehicle. It is for short term use only. no more than 4 months. It is the car I have.

if I want to keep doing it past 4 months, I'll pick up a used Prius and keep going!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Gee man said:


> Well, SFO does allow UBER - but Sacramento requiring a PERMIT is my entire point. Does UBER tell you that? I picked up at John Wayne Airport, is that legal? I have no clue whats legal and whats not .. .


We are independent contractors utilizing a service from Uber to provide us with opportunities. I drive approximately 1500 miles a month. That's all I need to make what I need to subsidize my other income. As an IC, it is up to you to find out what the in & outs are. SFO also requires a permit and provides you with an identifying placard. Think about this..Uber doesn't tell you when you need to service your car or put new tires on or when to wash it. Uber isn't really obligated to tell you anything. Besides, I'm going to do my own research to cover my rear, so as far as I'm concerned, it's my fault if I fail to stay informed. Any info I get from Uber, I'm going to dissect to make sure it fits my needs and capabilities.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> And that's where I stopped reading.
> You (and some others) seriously need to learn the difference between an IRS allowed deduction for your vehicle and actual operating costs.
> Math - do you even do it?
> 
> P.S. I don't think Uber is a great deal for many/most people but I hate it when the above sort of nonsense gets spouted out.


What's funny is that deduction isn't even allowed for livery cars.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Gee man said:


> Well, SFO does allow UBER - but Sacramento requiring a PERMIT is my entire point. Does UBER tell you that? I picked up at John Wayne Airport, is that legal? I have no clue whats legal and whats not .. I read lots of horror stories of UBER X (not others just UBER X , your own car) drivers getting fined, impounded, stopped and even fine'd .. On the point of UBER INFO to it's drivers IE: did you know if you pick up a passenger who has drugs on them, and you get stopped by police and they do a search and find drugs on your passenger, you are also going to jail. Bottom line is UBER keeping out of the Taxi or Limo Regulated world keeps their drivers at risk. Period. The law is black and white, and UBER is operating in Gray areas. When it comes to customer safety, driver b/g checks and hours allowed to be on the road, they are operating more on the Dark side than the Gray area... and what I just found out, they do this all because the FOUNDER of UBER was stood up by a Cab, so they are trying to get back at cab companies worldwide with unregulated lower pricing. That's actually funny stuff.


The founder of UBER is doing this to get rich.
He's not doing it because he got stood up by a cab.
Trust me.

They do $2,000,000,000 a week in revenue. I got stood up by a cab once too, I don't make that much.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I agree, I know I'm borrowing against my value of the vehicle. It is for short term use only. no more than 4 months. It is the car I have.
> 
> if I want to keep doing it past 4 months, I'll pick up a used Prius and keep going!


I totally agree with you. I just did the math, I could save $400/month in gas with a used Prius over my 20 mpg minivan, but I am loathe to buy a different vehicle "just for Uber".


----------

